# Best tablet to run Dolphin Emulation?



## abdezca (Jul 11, 2016)

Good evening gba temp,

I want to buy a tablet that can run dolphin games at 60 fps and regular 480p (it woule be great if it can do 1080). Which one do you guys recommend me?

I heard great things about nvidia tablet shield, but im hesitant to buy it due to the fact that the last one came out almost a year ago and im getting outdated tech.

Any comment would be appreciated.


----------



## abdezca (Jul 12, 2016)

any one??? If not can a moderator move this one to another subforum or thread?

thanks


----------



## Kameryn (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a high end PC that's VR ready and I'm not guaranteed 60fps, it's pretty demanding. 

A tablet may not cut it, out of curiosity why a tablet? Perhaps a Gaming laptop would be better. Check out the requirements FAQ. 

You could do a trial by fire, buy one, test it, send it back if it doesn't satisfy.

Options:

Razer-edge
Nvidia Shield


----------



## raystriker (Jul 12, 2016)

https://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Surface-Book/productID.325716000

 the ones with discrete GPUs-->100%


----------



## abdezca (Jul 13, 2016)

thanks,

i want to try mobile due to the fact that I would like to have something quick and easy to take with me for gaming. I love replaying my old games when I travel, i currently do it with my s6 edge and a moga pro, but im looking for options on tablets. Now, I know that 5.0 did a lot of optimizations for windows and android version is on hold so im getting ready for it.


----------



## raystriker (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm not sure how good dolphin is on android, but I'd rather have you wait for the next wave of Android tablet.
Sure, the Microsoft Surface Book is probably the most powerful 'tablet', its basically throwing your money away.
There should be a new wave of tablets coming out this Fall after Android N is released for consumer use.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jul 13, 2016)

I heard the Microsoft Surface Pro 4 i5/i7 handle Dolphin quite well here https://www.reddit.com/r/Surface/comments/3quwk4/emulation_on_sp4_i5_surprisingly_high_end_results/


----------



## abdezca (Jul 16, 2016)

thanks so much for the reply, I'll just wait and see for the android N thingy to see how it works....


----------

